
US demands social media details from visa applicants - ameyv
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48486672
======
ameyv
Does that mean people have to hand over their personal information at airport
or something?

~~~
benevol
The State Department regulations say people will have to submit social media
names and five years' worth of email addresses and phone numbers.

When proposed last year, authorities estimated the proposal would affect 14.7
million people annually.

